# Patience is a virtue.



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And, nearly _impossible! _
137 hours, 11 minutes and 56 seconds until I meet Emilie...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This is so exciting! I'm looking forward to seeing all your pictures of Emily and the stories to follow. Have a safe trip in 137 hours and however minutes and seconds....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cathyjobray said:


> This is so exciting! I'm looking forward to seeing all your pictures of Emily and the stories to follow. Have a safe trip in 137 hours and however minutes and seconds....


 
Thank you. But, who's countin', right??? 

And, we've just made an executive decision to change the spelling of her call name to Emilie.
Fancy schmancy, eh?


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Can I say I'm in love!?!?! She's so cute!! And I'm loving the spelling of her name. it's unique and different. Who else would spell it that way and who else would call there dog Saadiah?? I haven't meet another yet.  Can't wait to hear more about her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She's adorable! I definitely know how you feel. My pup won't be coming home until June!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it Sunday yet? Is she here yet?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I love the new spelling. I'm sorry I didn't notice the change. What a beautiful name for a beautiful pup!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is totally adorable!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Emilie is so stinkin cute...I want to pat those ears!!!
I just noticed you are a 4um Bullly.....LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cathyjobray said:


> I love the new spelling. I'm sorry I didn't notice the change. What a beautiful name for a beautiful pup!


No - I orignally posted it as Emily. I'd talked with her breeder after my post and that was when I'd decided to change the spelling.

The name means striving to equal or excel; rival. Appropriate for a show dawg, I'd think...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OOOOOH la-la, Emilie. What a doll. Make sure you take your camera... we'll be waiting for pics.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you're not looking forward to her very much, are you? Love the photos.
BTW, do you know that whole saying? It's
"Patience is a virtue
Show it if you can
It's seldom found in woman
And never found in man."


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

janine said:


> Emilie is so stinkin cute...I want to pat those ears!!!
> I just noticed you are a 4um Bullly.....LOL


 
Pointer ears are little pieces of velvet, to be sure.

And yes, apparently, I am. At least 8 people say so. I feel that if one is bestowed with a title, they should embrace it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> you're not looking forward to her very much, are you? Love the photos.
> BTW, do you know that whole saying? It's
> "Patience is a virtue
> Show it if you can
> ...


Nah, it's gonna be just another weekend. New puppy? What new puppy? As with showing, it was simply that I know there are a couple of good restaurants in New Orleans, so I said "Sure. I'll take that puppy."

I don't remember if I have heard the whole saying. It's great!


----------

